# Brothers Dubai



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, 

Recently moved to Dubai with a new job and although I understand there are no Masonic Lodges in Dubai...... To my knowledge but if there are any who would like to go for a drink would be good to meet up.

Look forward to any help or replies!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think all the masonic types drink in the Ramada Chelsea Hotel in Al Barsha.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool thanks Gavtek. Where in Scotland you from?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Rangers supporters drink at the Locker Room, Golden Tulip, Al Barsha. Or they used to, which might be of some help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Rangers supporters drink at the Locker Room, Golden Tulip, Al Barsha. Or they used to, which might be of some help.


They moved to the Ramada Chelsea apparently, I googled it, then immediately went for a shower.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

So there are no members on this site to talk to?? If there are drop me a message!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you check this thread you may be able to find more information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/14228-any-freemasons-dubai.html


----------



## shonaak (Apr 3, 2012)

*Meet*



g11king said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently moved to Dubai with a new job and although I understand there are no Masonic Lodges in Dubai...... To my knowledge but if there are any who would like to go for a drink would be good to meet up.
> 
> Look forward to any help or replies!!


Hi there, mail me on sand we could meet for a drink. S&F Shonaak


----------



## shonaak (Apr 3, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I think all the masonic types drink in the Ramada Chelsea Hotel in Al Barsha.


Which bar in Ramada and on what days...


----------

